# Book Sale - Theonomy and Partial Preterism



## crhoades (Sep 27, 2004)

http://www.cmfnow.com/product.asp?3=10729

When I saw this deal, I had to pass it along. You can get Bahnsen"(tm)s Theonomy in Christian Ethics 3ed. For $20 "" reg. $35. Not only are you getting 600+ pages to reference and read, look at the other books, articles, and mp3"(tm)s you get. As much as this subject is discussed on this board this would have to be a must have for the mp3 alone. Actually it was these lectures that made me ask what all of the fuss was about. If enough people buy the book, maybe we could even discuss it in the library forum"¦Discuss a chapter a time or even the mp3"(tm)s.

This new, larger format, clothcovered, smyth-sewn, third edition of Theonomy in Christian Ethics includes a multimedia CD. 

[b:78f368d2ec]CD Contents:[/b:78f368d2ec]
[b:78f368d2ec]PDF Versions of: BOOKS BY BAHNSEN:[/b:78f368d2ec]
Theonomy in Christian Ethics 
By This Standard: The Authority of God's Law Today 
No Other Standard: Theonomy and Its Critics 
House Divided: The Break-up of Dispensational Theology 

[b:78f368d2ec]ARTICLES BY BAHNSEN:[/b:78f368d2ec] 
"My Lord and My Life" (personal testimony) 
"What is 'Theonomy'?" 
"The Theonomic Antithesis to Other Law-Attitudes" 
"The Theonomic Thesis in Confessional and Historical Perspective" 
Bahnsen CMF Resource Catalog 

[b:78f368d2ec]20 MP3 AUDIO LECTURES BY BAHNSEN:[/b:78f368d2ec]

[b:78f368d2ec]Theonomic Approach to Ethics (I) [1978] [/b:78f368d2ec]
Who's in Charge Here? (Luke 6:44). 
Has God Changed His Mind? (Matthew 5:16-20). 
How is the Old Testament Old? (Hebrews 8:13-10:1) 
No King but Caesar? (John 19:15). 
When is Punishment Criminal? (Hebrew 2:1-4). 
The Law: To Criticize or Obey? (James 4:1-12) 

[b:78f368d2ec]Theonomic Approach to Ethics (II) [1978] [/b:78f368d2ec]
Do We Need External Rules in Christian Ethics? 
God's Law as a Pattern for Social Righteousness. 
The Current Question of Homosexuality. 
The Current Question of Capital Punishment. 
Social Ethics and the Westminster Confession of Faith. 
Abortion and General Questions and Answers. 

[b:78f368d2ec]Theonomy and Its Critics [1980] [/b:78f368d2ec]
Answer to Meridith Kline. 
Hermeneutical Criticisms. 
Law Categorization Arguments. 
Exegetical Criticisms. 
Church/State Criticisms. 
Penal Sanction Criticisms. 

[b:78f368d2ec]Has Westminster Seminary Found a Critique for Theonomy Yet?[1991] [/b:78f368d2ec]
Part One 
Part Two 

[b:78f368d2ec]Theonomy Book Contents [/b:78f368d2ec]
Publisher"(tm)s Preface 
Acknowledgements 
Foreword by R. J. Rushdoony 
Preface to the Third Edition 
Preface to the Second Edition 
Preface to the First Edition 

I. THE THESIS 
1. Introduction: 
2. The Abiding Validity of the Law in Exaustive Detail 

II. MISCONCEPTIONS OF THE THESIS ERADICATED 
3. Pharisaism Reproved 
4. The Law"(tm)s Inability to Justify and Empower 

III. THE THESIS AS INTEGRAL TO CHRISTIANITY 
5. The Integrity of the Law 
6. Messianic Obedience and the Atonement 
7. Sanctification by the Holy Spirit 
8. Covenantal Unity 

IV. SUPPOSED CONFLICTS WITH THE THESIS RESOLVED 
9. The Ceremonial (Restorative) Law 
10. Alleged Negative Passages 
11. Theonomy and Grace, Faith, Love 

V. CONFIRMATION AND SUMMARY OF THE THESIS 
12. New Testament Substantiation of the Thesis 
13. The Functions of God"(tm)s Law 

VI. ANTITHESIS 
14. Theonomy Vs. Autonomy 
15. Latent Antinomianism 

VII. APPLICATION OF THE THESIS TO THE STATE 
16. The Responsibility of Civil Magistrates: Introduction 
17. The Magistrate in the Older Testament Israel 
18. The Magistrate in Nations Surrounding Israel 
19. The Civil Magistrate in the New Testament 
20. Separation of Church and State 
21. Penology 
22. Summation 

VIII. INDIFFERENCE TO THE THESIS DISPELLED 
23. Our Duty to Promote Obedience 
24. The Blessedness of the Law and the Blessing of Obedience 
25. Conclusion 

IX. APPENDICES 
1. An Exegetical Study of Galatians 3:15-18 
2. The Civil Magistrate According to the Westminster Confession of Faith 
3. A Historical Specimen of Theonomic Politics 
4. Critique of M. G. Kline 

X. INDICES 
Index of Subjects 
Index of Names 
Index of Scripture Texts

If you still have money left over, they are running an inventory reduction sale. If you're interested in some partial preterist books, check out Gentry.

http://www.cmfnow.com/subcatmfgprod.asp?0=516&1=517&2=-1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 27, 2004)

I have the book in that format. The Banhsen/Gentry response to Dispensational criticisms is is more like a lesson on how not to write a criticism of theonomy, to say the least. The best "examination" of theonomy would be by Ligon Duncan (not in the book); I think he is criticizing the extremes of reconstructionism, not necessarily theonomy. The MP3 lectures are great. If you buy the book just for the lectures then you are still saving money as opposed to going to Covenant Media and buying the different sets!


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 27, 2004)

I did not realize that they were having a book reduction sale at the moment. I took Paul Manata's general advice and bought the Feschrift to Dr. Bahnsen. Even if you are not sympthetic with Covenant Media's theonomy/Doug Wilson affiliation, etc., they still have some items that are worth looking into.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 27, 2004)

CMF sent me a copy of Bahnsen's [u:869ca16f4f]Theonomy in Christian Ethics [/u:869ca16f4f]on accident earlier this summer (I had originally ordered his [u:869ca16f4f]Analysis of Van Til[/u:869ca16f4f]). I was going to send it back but I just decided to buy it since I'm interested in it anyways -and I got a discount ($25)!

I haven't even cracked open the CD yet. Is it compatable with the Mac platform?

Quote:

"maybe we could even discuss it in the library forum"¦Discuss a chapter a time or even the mp3"(tm)s."

I'm interested in this idea.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2004)

I have no knowledge of Macs, but I think it should be compatible.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 28, 2004)

[quote:af38a9dfd8="SmokingFlax"]CMF sent me a copy of Bahnsen's [u:af38a9dfd8]Theonomy in Christian Ethics [/u:af38a9dfd8]on accident earlier this summer (I had originally ordered his [u:af38a9dfd8]Analysis of Van Til[/u:af38a9dfd8]). I was going to send it back but I just decided to buy it since I'm interested in it anyways -and I got a discount ($25)!

I haven't even cracked open the CD yet. Is it compatable with the Mac platform?

Quote:

"maybe we could even discuss it in the library forum"¦Discuss a chapter a time or even the mp3"(tm)s."

I'm interested in this idea.[/quote:af38a9dfd8]

Hopefully you reordered the Analysis of Van Til... :bs2: 

MP3 shouldn't have any problem playing on a mac, nor will the .pdf files. Win-win situation.

As far as discussing things. I'm game. I'm not sure which would be the best route. For brevity's sake I'm thinking the mp3's. They are self contained lectures and you could always pull from the 3 books to support and flesh out the arguments on the tapes/mp3's. I've listened to the series a few times. It seems that everytime I listen to them I catch something I didn't notice before, or at least understand the train of thought a bit better.

I just finished listening to the 20 cd series on political ethics by Bahnsen that CMF just released. Very informative. Definitely worthwhile if you're wanting to think through Christian Politics.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:

"Hopefully you reordered the Analysis of Van Til... "

Oh yeah, I've got the goods. 
Now I just need to read it! I caught a nice reading rhythm in the theonomy book so I'll probably finish that first.


----------



## Presbyrino (Oct 7, 2004)

Just ordered my copy. Thanks for post.


----------

